# Multies and similis together?



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

Was wanting to put similis and multis in same tank. Prob get alot of heat for that. But am curious if you can build rock wallish type structure in middle to where they stay on there own side. (Is it possible)? Has it been tried? Have they ever hybridtized before?(Record) I would rather do that than put actual ugly divider in Middle. ANyways what you think?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not a mix I would ever do, and can't recommend it. I have never heard of hybrids, but then I've never heard of anyone actually putting them together, as it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the would hybridize and they look so similar I'm no sure why you would want to mix them.


----------



## Tanganyika (Apr 4, 2015)

I dont want to mix them. They are both cool species. I want both and thought would be cool.As long as they didnt hybridize or kill each other. I wold assume they would stick to there own kind. I will try it and I promise I wont let them breed with eachother. If it works, Ill post videos of setup. I have 7 similis, just need to get some multies now. 8)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Even in their natural habitat, there is evidence that hybrids sometimes occur or there is evidence of long past hybridization, The close confines of an aquarium make those hybrid crossings almost inevitable.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tanganyika said:


> I promise I wont let them breed with each other.


How will you know?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

An efficient fry predator would remove all evidence. Prevention is either a solid divider or a lost cause. Gluing a diagonal sheet of glass would turn it into two separate triangular tanks, but from the front they would appear to be one.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Why mix two species that virtually look, behave, and breed the same way? I don't see the benefit. Similis is not an often seen fish in my neck of the woods. Seems a waste to mix them with the common multifastiatus.

Just my two cent.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I suppose the only point would be to see how the two species act different, or see which species would be dominant... to experiment and see what happens. Would they hybridize and make one big group? Or would one group kill the other? To think they would do what you want and pick one side and live without problems is a rather silly idea.

How long is this tank? If you want advice... pick one of the two and do them well, not pick both and hope they do okay.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

A tank divider does not have to be visible, much less ugly. If you go diagonally, a clear divider will not show. The seams in a glass tank will hide the vertical edges and they will be barely visible in an Acrylic aquarium. It does have to be tall enough to touch the lid so that jumpers stay on their sides.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

The same observations could be made with two tanks side by side. In the end, your fish and your decision. I just can't imagine you are going to get much out of this. Most people have a hard time even telling the two fish apart. I don't consider this much different than mixing calvus/comp variants and expecting to see a difference.


----------

